# Audi DTM Ace Mattias Ekstrom Beats Schumacher to The Race of Champions Crown



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Swede Mattias Ekstrom completed a remarkable hat trick of Race of Champions titles today, beating seven-time F1 World Champion, Michael Schumacher in the final.
The double DTM champion added the 2009 crown to the back-to-back ROC titles he won in 2006 and 2007.
On his way to the title, Ekstrom won his group over triple World Touring Car champion, Andy Priaulx, five-time Moto GP champion, Mick Doohan and multiple X-Games gold medallist, Travis Pastrana. He beat eight-time Le Mans 24 Hour winner, Tom Kristensen, in the quarter finals and newly crowned F1 World Champion, Jenson Button in the semi-final.
* Full Story *


----------

